# after market front fenders,kubota



## kennyh (Feb 25, 2015)

Been looking for a set of fenders for the m9540.wonder if anyone has ever seen after market .Kubota has a crazy price of 1200.a set. I see in Canada they are required for road. Any info ? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A good dealer will include them when you buy the tractor by asking questions like how are you using it?
Even on my little L 5740 they list at $600Cdn/set.


----------



## kennyh (Feb 25, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2092789 said:


> A good dealer will include them when you buy the tractor by asking questions like how are you using it?
> Even on my little L 5740 they list at $600Cdn/set.


 the dealer I have is a very good dealer.didn't need the fenders when we purchased the tractor in 2013


----------



## subydude (Dec 2, 2012)

I recently just saw a thread on here about a home made set for wayyyy cheaper than your dealer. Its an older thread so google "plastic window well covers fender" and about the third or fourth one down will be plow site. Pretty awesome idea and i actually just bought a pair to put on my f350 flatbed


----------



## kennyh (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks subydude going to start tomorrow on the project


----------



## subydude (Dec 2, 2012)

No problem. Post up some pictures when your done. Im curious to see how it comes out. I will do the same if i can figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

kennyh;2092924 said:


> Thanks subydude going to start tomorrow on the project


As for a home made option, I've used 36inch plastic colvert joiners for our old dually! They come in other sizes and are corigated


----------

